# Sig Sauer P226 COMBAT -- FANTASTIC!!!!



## jackgeipel (Jun 22, 2013)

Finally got my new Sig Sauer P226 COMBAT variant out to my gun club and gave it it's first shake down cruise, and it performed flawlessly. Unlike the P226 I bought my son a couple of years ago this one did NOT come with the cheap/crappy Checkmate mags, but real-deal "Made in Italy" MecGar magazines. Sweet.

*Here's the video:
Sig Sauer P226 Review and Shooting Demonstration - Combat Variant - 9mm - YouTube*

Designed to meet, and exceed, rigorous military standards, the P226® Combat performs like no other 9mm available. Each pistol features the military's Flat Dark Earth finish on its alloy frame and SIG's Nitron® finish over a stainless slide. Internal parts and controls are phosphated for extreme corrosion resistance and reduced friction while the barrel is hard chromed and finished in Nitron® which easily passes the military's accuracy requirements. The P226 Combat also passes the military's 240-hour salt spray corrosion test. Additional features include a M1913 Picatinny rail, vertical front strap serrations and SIGLITE® night sights.

For more information, including detailed specifications, etc. go to:
http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductD ... ombat.aspx

Item Number E26R-9-CBT

Caliber: 9mm
Action Type: DA/SA
Trigger Pull DA: 10.0 lbs
Trigger Pull SA: 4.4 lbs
Overall Length : 7.70 in
Overall Height: 5.5 in
Overall Width: 1.5 in
Barrel Length: 4.4 in
Sight Radius: 6.3 in
Weight w/Mag: 34.0 oz
Mag Capacity 10 or 15 Rounds
Sights SIGLITE® Night Sights
Grips Flat Dark Earth Polymer Factory
Frame Finish Flat Dark Earth
Slide Finish Nitron®
Accessory Rail Yes
Features Accessory Rail
MSRP $1,218.00
CA Compliant No
MA Compliant No


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats on the new Sig... sure you'll have many years of enjoyable service from it.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

You're not prejudiced, are you?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Water-Man said:


> You're not prejudiced, are you?


No, I don't think so, he's telling like it is, or how he see's it. He shoots and owns many firearms, Beretta's, Glock's, 1911's, FN's, you name it. One of his favorites is the Beretta 92A1. He does a lot of reviews, which I like, a lot of shooting and not much talking.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice to see he has his own cheering section as well.


----------

